

Relative volume and value of U.S. currency in circulation by bill denomination - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/20/dolla-dolla-bill-yall/

======
nextweek2
I would wager the lack of a need for a 200 dollar bill is card payments
becoming more popular.

